
SmugMug on Amazon S3: Outages, slowdowns, and problems - far33d
http://blogs.smugmug.com/don/2007/01/30/amazon-s3-outages-slowdowns-and-problems/
======
far33d
The way they use S3 for cold storage and their local servers for hot storage
is really interesting.... A lot like some of the things people have been
discussing regarding memory vs. DB (yes, this link was grabbed from inside the
jamglue article)

------
ralph
Another interesting post from SmugMug, but this isn't news. It was posted back
in January.

